

YouSendIt Raises $15 Million Series D - petercooper
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/02/yousendit-raises-15-million-series-d/

======
jolan
Wow, 215,000 users @ $9.99 per month and they still need to raise money for
sending large files?

I find it laughable that a service like Gmail can handle so much mail volume
and provide 7GB of space but the attachment size is still limited to 25MB. I
know SMTP isn't optimized for handling large files but it can't be that hard
to figure something out.

